# Gerd... but not?



## 15433 (Aug 15, 2006)

I've been wondering about this for some time. I've always been told that I had acid reflux, because I regurgitate food and such after meals, sometimes stomach acid, etc.But lately, I've been doing some research on it myself. I am a 19 year old male, and now it's almost at the point where I don't think I have it, but I have something.. and no idea what it is.Basically, after eating, I will sometimes regurgitate food. Usually between 5mins-2 hours after eating this can happen, and it's more common with some foods than others. Red meats for instance nearly always come up, while bread, drinks, and vegtables/fruits will rarely come up. As well, when they do come up, they don't taste acidic at all. They taste exactly as I just ate them... just is disgusting for everyone who asks me what I'm chewing on.I very very rarely have heartburn. I do not have chest pains, or most of any of the symptoms of gerd for that matter. The only thing I seem to have in common is the regurgitation of food, but even then it is never acidic, and it seems the only time I ever have acid actually come up is when I drink many sodas in a row.My dentist said my teeth are pretty much fine, and can really see no errosion usually caused by gerd.I've been to the doctor several times for this. I've had an endoscopy done twice, first of which said I had hiatal hernia, second which said it was gone, and another test that I don't recall, that involves a barium drink and xrays. Nothing conclusive was ever told to me. I was perscribed nexium, but it didn't seem to help other than making the acid after drinking many soda's noticeably less acidic, I kept regurgitating food.This is pretty much everything I know about what I have, and I don't have a clue what it is. Is it gerd? Is it something else? Would love to know anything you guys can think of so I can do some more research on this, and bring it to my doctor with something a little more conclusive.


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have the same symptoms, throwing up in my mouth after I eat, I feel like I ate glass, I lose my voice, things like that. I was told that I had the worsed case of GERD and the most damage that my doctor had ever seen. That was a year and a half ago. My doctor put me on Protonix. I have to take double the normal daily dose to heal the damage and stop the attacks. It works fantastic. I was put on Nexium and other medications first but they did nothing for me. Ask your doctor about Protonix and see if it will keep you under control as well. The thing to worry about is not about your teeth but the cancer of the digestive tract that could happen if you do not get it under control.


----------

